# Penis Sheaths



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

I’ve heard that every thread at TAM is a penis thread, just as Bob Dylan said that every song is a love song. So why not go there.

Sometimes I like to use a sleeve / sheath to make me thicker or an extender to add both length and width. Do any of you enjoy using these enhancements? Have you asked your man to use one? How does your wife who says “size doesn’t matter” respond when you use one?


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Haven't used one.

Has your experience been negative or positive?

I'm not opposed to the idea.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

OnTheFly said:


> Haven't used one.
> 
> Has your experience been negative or positive?
> 
> I'm not opposed to the idea.


Positive, generally. Some of the ones I purchased were a bit too thick for W’s liking. She really enjoys some of them, but doesn’t like that the increased pleasure for her comes at the expense of decreased sensation for me. I enjoy watching her enjoy it, though.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

CraigBesuden said:


> Positive, generally. Some of the ones I purchased were a bit too thick for W’s liking. She really enjoys some of them, but doesn’t like that increased pleasure for her comes at the expense of decreased sensation for me. I enjoy watching her enjoy it, though.


Seems reasonable.

I assume you don't use it every single time? Otherwise her concern for the decreased sensation for you would be valid. I agree though, seeing wifey gain pleasure is pleasurable.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

No, just on occasion.

One time I had one that was the right width and had a nice big head. My W said that she couldn’t feel the extra length, so I cut off the head so I could use my bare head at the end.

“Why’d you do that?” she asked.

“You said the length didn’t matter so I cut off the head.”

She frowned. “I liked the head.”

LOL


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

CraigBesuden said:


> No, just on occasion.
> 
> One time I had one that was the right width and had a nice big head. My W said that she couldn’t feel the extra length, so I cut off the head so I could use my bare head at the end.
> 
> ...


D'oh!


----------



## StevenH (Aug 1, 2019)

I'm not opposed to trying it. Just don't know how to pick one that's the right 'fit' for us both. Suggestions? PM me if you'd like.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Odd thread; don't know why I'm here? But long as I am, doesn't this completely fly in the face of the "size doesn't matter" stuff? This could be a very ego-deflating thread.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

StevenH said:


> I'm not opposed to trying it. Just don't know how to pick one that's the right 'fit' for us both. Suggestions? PM me if you'd like.


I'm thinking it's just personal experimentation. Get a bunch and start the trials.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

Casual Observer said:


> Odd thread; don't know why I'm here? But long as I am, doesn't this completely fly in the face of the "size doesn't matter" stuff? This could be a very ego-deflating thread.


I suspect that’s why the women are being quiet 🙂


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

CraigBesuden said:


> Casual Observer said:
> 
> 
> > Odd thread; don't know why I'm here? But long as I am, doesn't this completely fly in the face of the "size doesn't matter" stuff? This could be a very ego-deflating thread.
> ...


I’m at work so can’t take too long to comment, but I would want no part of a guy using a sheath. Sex is about making a connection and for me, that would ruin that. Plus, most guys think they’re too small and really, they are more than adequate to get the job done. They think they need this but they don’t.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

CraigBesuden said:


> Casual Observer said:
> 
> 
> > Odd thread; don't know why I'm here? But long as I am, doesn't this completely fly in the face of the "size doesn't matter" stuff? This could be a very ego-deflating thread.
> ...


I would totally try this but I have not so far. Only if my partner wanted to try it. I would never bring it up.

When you wear one that is very thick, can you feel anything at all? 

Also can it slip off during sex like a condom can? Do you have to hold on to the base of it or anything?


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

notmyjamie said:


> I’m at work so can’t take too long to comment, but I would want no part of a guy using a sheath. Sex is about making a connection and for me, that would ruin that. Plus, most guys think they’re too small and really, they are more than adequate to get the job done. They think they need this but they don’t.


Thanks; condoms remove enough of the connection and feeling as it is. A sheath sounds a lot more like a masturbation tool than 2-party sex. To me. But we haven't heard from any women who've been on the receiving end of one, so, who knows?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

CraigBesuden said:


> I’ve heard that every thread at TAM is a penis thread, just as Bob Dylan said that every song is a love song. So why not go there.
> 
> Sometimes I like to use a sleeve / sheath to make me thicker or an extender to add both length and width. Do any of you enjoy using these enhancements? Have you asked your man to use one? How does your wife who says “size doesn’t matter” respond when you use one?


Sometimes it is helpful to reverse engineer a question and look at it from a different point of view. Imagine a woman that wanted to enhance her vagina to make it more tight so that she could overwhelm her husband in the bedroom. 

https://www.realself.com/vaginal-rejuvenation

Then imagine that as a result of that procedure that she might loose a great deal of her sexual sensitivity. Yet she insists on doing it for you because she does not feel like her vagina is good enough. How would you feel about that @CraigBesuden ?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Casual Observer said:


> Odd thread; don't know why I'm here? But long as I am, doesn't this completely fly in the face of the "size doesn't matter" stuff? This could be a very ego-deflating thread.


For me, I am not into insertable toys. So I would assume a sheath would feel to me the same as a toy. Ie: like a “dead thing” as opposed to the delightful aliveness of a real penis.

I also would not be with a man if we weren’t a good fit that way, so there’s not really any motivation for me to want a bigger one, if that makes sense.

But if a guy wanted to try it for himself, I’m down for fun play things. I don’t expect it would be very enjoyable for me because of the “dead thing” issue, but I would definitely give it a go to find out.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

Faithful Wife said:


> CraigBesuden said:
> 
> 
> > Casual Observer said:
> ...


No, you can’t feel the vagina but it’s a nice feeling to have an erection enveloped by the material.

Some of them might slip off on some guys, but normally they fit snug. You don’t use lube, just roll it on like a condom and it won’t slip off. (Some are actually reusable condoms with a reservoir inside the head.) Some have a loop that goes around your balls to ensure it stays in place - lube inside is fine with those.

From reviews of the 9” Size Matters Clear Penis Enhancer:

“With me on my back, she had complete control. Lube, slow and steady, ........... Ka-Bam, thought she was going to pass out. Both great products. I wanted to post evaluate, she, with very satisfied smirk, replied "I don't want to talk about it" Translation: "You were right, OMG, .............. so shut up" Wahoo!!! Great for me to be an integral part of her experience. Let's face it, she has dealt with my limitation for years. Guys, get over it, do it for her. FIVE STARS“

“It really fills her up. If she’s going to make a mess and squirt is when we use this.
You can tell it’s all she can handle. This things big. But it gives her multiples and lets her feels things she’s never felt before. It’s not an every day thing. You need lots of lube with this. Start slow and before you know it she wants the whole thing. It doesn’t offer much to the user. But that’s not what it’s about...“

“I received this toy the other day and it looks awesome. The size is impressive. My wife is a bit of a size queen so I’m sure she will love it. I am 7 inches and fairly thick but at times she just needs a little more... We used it the other night and omg it was all worth the wait. My was able to take all of it right to my balls. I know she was really enjoying it because I saw her eyes roll back. She was so excited to try it that she squirted before we even used the toy...“

“Great after the GF is warmed up. I’m close to 7x5 and this gives me at least 9x6.5. When the girl is “warmer up and juices are flowing” the soft material of this extension allows the extra girth to be taken and not just taken but be prepared to see with your eyes why “bigger is certainly better” , used in conjunction with a wand product it’s just constant bliss for the lady and feels great on me . This product is worth much more”


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

https://omgkinky.com/we-tried-the-best-penis-extender/

“What did I get? 

“The hardest, fastest and by far the deepest sex of my life.

“Don’t get me wrong I’ve had threesomes and tried my deepest sexual fantasies but I never thought my boyfriend wearing a plastic penis would be the thing that had me squirting and got me so wet I had to change the sheets and dry the bed with a hairdryer.

***

“So, what’s running through my head?

“First I couldn’t believe how much pleasure the extra girth adds, then my thoughts changed to how deep he was getting, literally when I thought it was at the deepest point, bam, he would thrust a little deeper.

“I just remember holding onto his back, spreading my legs as wide as possible and cumming all over his ****, the extender and the bed multiple times.

“I was a mess at this point and it only got worse.

“The extender meant my boyfriend could maintain the quick, deep thrusts that make me cum without accidentally finishing inside me, this brought on orgasm, after orgasm, until I squirted.

“Now, I’ve only ever squirted with a g-spot vibrator, I mean if I’m honest I very rarely orgasm through penetration alone, so to orgasm multiple times and then SQUIRT, this was groundbreaking for me!

“However, after squirting I had to stop my boyfriend, as I was about to collapse from all the pleasure.”


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Add campaign?:smile2:


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I don't mean to make fun of those reviews but they sound too good to be true.

Personally, I'm happy with my husband's thickness and length. 

Maybe I'm very average inside because I can feel him touching my cervix when I'm not ovulating, and if he gets very enthusiastic, it can hurt.

The warmth of his skin and good quality lube is all I need!


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Casual Observer said:


> Odd thread; don't know why I'm here? But long as I am, doesn't this completely fly in the face of the "size doesn't matter" stuff? This could be a very *ego-deflating* thread.


Now that's an interesting term. It goes with the old saying that men wear their self image between their legs. Of course that often leads to bruised knees and sometimes ankles. I would say that this thread is pretty much speaking against the deflatable ego theory.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Yah......no

Not interested


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

I wouldn’t want my husband to use one. 

For a few reasons - first, I would worry that it would be quite a blow to his ego. I am small breasted - I know that if he asked me to strap on some big ol’ titties I would feel insufficient in general. 

Secondly- for me, size does matter, and while he is a nice size - I really worry that my recactions to something bigger would make it clear that size does play a role - see reason #1


Third, like faithful wife, I am not really into insertable toys that much. They really don’t compare to a hot pulsing penis. The few toys we have are a size and shape similar to my husband- and are generally only used as part of some oral sex fun (kinda hard to have your mouth and **** at the same place at once). 

To me, all and all it sounds like a mine field I rather not introduce into the bedroom.

As for the reviews - my husband is quite adept at making me squirt and turning me into a sloppy mess without any accoutrements.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

pastasauce79 said:


> I don't mean to make fun of those reviews but they sound too good to be true.
> 
> Personally, I'm happy with my husband's thickness and length.
> 
> ...


I'm always skeptical of reviews, knowing the product's company can, and probably did, place the reviews themselves or got some people to do it for them.

But, I know that, without regard to whoever posted the reviews, what these reviews are saying can be true, since my husband and different sized men have made me feel the same way and do the same things. If more length and/or girth is what a woman needs, then she will or can feel and do those things too, so the reviews really aren't too good to be true.

@CraigBesuden
Lots of women have never had a vaginal orgasm. Lots say they "can't have vaginal orgasms." My assertion has always been that they don't know if they can if they've never had one. And that they never orgasmed from intercourse doesn't mean they can't. If a woman is with a guy who is unable to stimulate her vaginal pressure points (erogenous zones) because he can't reach them, then I admire a guy who is willing to go the extra mile in lieu of his own ego. Men are all lengths and widths. There doesn't always exist the ideal perfect fit, but there does always exist the requirement for sexual satisfaction for both partners. So again, bravo to you for being such a considerate lover and taking the initiative to find a way to please your wife that she wasn't able to tell you herself, rather than labeling her as unable to be pleased. Absolutely no shame in that game. This makes you exactly the kind of man I've been talking about.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

So the only thing I can think of, where extra girth might help, could be stimulation of the G spot? Because for my wife, it really takes a lot of pressure, using fingers, to get the job done. I can't see where it would be possible with a normal-sized erection to do the job (for her). No amount of relatively-soft pressure or stroking gets anywhere. It's got to be a lot of pressure. So perhaps something that added quite a bit of girth could do that? Aside from that, length is adequate to hit bottom or cervix or whatever it is that's going on in there. And that doesn't do anything for her. Can't believe I'm posting something quite so personal.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Exhibit A


Casual Observer said:


> to hit bottom or cervix or whatever it is that's going on in there.


Exhibit B


Casual Observer said:


> And that doesn't do anything for her.


Is it possible that A is the reason for B? I'm asking not accusing. 

I know it is for a lot of guys and that's why I preach so much. Statements like those two and their reality are the reason that I preach so much. Some guys' cluelessness and lack of curiosity and concern in some cases are the reason a lot of guys come here complaining about their sex life. But they tell me I'm wrong, so I can't possibly know what I'm talking about. But closed statements (and closed-mindedness) like that could block a guy from entertaining exactly what this thread is about.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I shouldnthave said:


> Secondly- for me, size does matter, and while he is a nice size - I really worry that my recactions to something bigger would make it clear that size does play a role - see reason #1.


I love honesty and find this very interesting and helpful.

I'm a research geek.:smile2:


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

StarFires said:


> Exhibit A
> 
> 
> Exhibit B
> ...


My point was that there’s no need for length extension because I need to be careful NOT to bottom out etc. Length is likely given too much attention maybe?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Casual Observer said:


> My point was that there’s no need for length extension because I need to be careful NOT to bottom out etc. Length is likely given too much attention maybe?


Some women respond well to length once they are aroused.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Casual Observer said:


> My point was that there’s no need for length extension because I need to be careful NOT to bottom out etc. Length is likely given too much attention maybe?


Yes, that could be true. My point though was that whatever is "going on in there" might not have anything to do with length. If you knew what goes on in there, you might know why your wife doesn't respond to your length. Just maybe it could be that she would benefit from a bit more girth, but you would never know because you're not curious about her anatomy or pleasing her that way. You blew it off as an impossibility that you could. Therefore, you dismissed any possibility that a sheath could be useful. 

Basically, what you stated was the equivalent of saying your wife is dead inside. See how easily and how often women are labeled? You referred to her G-Spot but, at the same time, indicated she couldn't possibly be in possession of the same anatomical structures and sensitivities as other women.....because you don't know what structures women have or where they are sensitive "in there". As I stated to the OP, _"Lots of women say they "can't have vaginal orgasms." My assertion has always been that they don't know if they can if they've never had one. And that they never orgasmed from intercourse doesn't mean they can't."_ Your lack of curiosity doesn't serve either of you. Here's an article from Men's Health that should help if you're interested. 4 Places That Excite Her More Than The G-Spot.

I will ask you and others who are reading to understand what I've said so many times - a woman doesn't know what feels good to her until she experiences that which feels good to her. You should be curious about that.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Casual Observer said:


> So perhaps something that added quite a bit of girth could do that?


I see I missed you saying this part. Sorry about that.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

StarFires said:


> I see I missed you saying this part. Sorry about that.


Thanks. I’m really not at all sure what you’ve been disagreeing with me on; I think we’re on the same page. I never suggested my wife was “dead inside” but that she took more pressured stimulation on her g-spot area that my native state can deliver. 5.25” in girth just doesn’t offer enough pressure, so maybe something like a sheath could do the trick. Just between us girls, the area in mention is maybe just an inch inside and on the top side of the vaginal wall. 

Past experience has shown anything textured is an issue for her. If I were designing something in my mind, it would need a smooth raised area across the top of the penis. I looked at some of the links and didn’t see anything like that.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

A lot of girth can feel really good. 

But I can also sort of lean myself into whatever size I’m working with. As far as amazing sex and possible vaginal O’s, it depends for me more on angle than girth.

What happens is that in some angles, more girth can hit my g spot. 

But in other angles length can hit it.

Also my g spot kind of shifts or changes in sensitivity along with other changes inside of me that happen during phases of arousal. Before menopause, these changes happened more dramatically throughout my menstrual cycle.

I have found that a properly placed finger at the proper state of arousal is basically a sure thing for me.

For intercourse, there is a lot more variation and a lot less precision.

It can happen though.

Personally because I know exactly how to get the most out of it for myself, I always just get it by finger if I want that. And then it may or may not happen from PIV but it does happen for sure and we are both extremely satisfied.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Casual Observer said:


> So the only thing I can think of, where extra girth might help, could be stimulation of the G spot? Because for my wife, it really takes a lot of pressure, using fingers, to get the job done. I can't see where it would be possible with a normal-sized erection to do the job (for her). No amount of relatively-soft pressure or stroking gets anywhere. It's got to be a lot of pressure. So perhaps something that added quite a bit of girth could do that? Aside from that, length is adequate to hit bottom or cervix or whatever it is that's going on in there. And that doesn't do anything for her. Can't believe I'm posting something quite so personal.





Casual Observer said:


> Thanks. I’m really not at all sure what you’ve been disagreeing with me on; I think we’re on the same page. I never suggested my wife was “dead inside” but that she took more pressured stimulation on her g-spot area that my native state can deliver. 5.25” in girth just doesn’t offer enough pressure, so maybe something like a sheath could do the trick. Just between us girls, the area in mention is maybe just an inch inside and on the top side of the vaginal wall.
> 
> Past experience has shown anything textured is an issue for her. If I were designing something in my mind, it would need a smooth raised area across the top of the penis. I looked at some of the links and didn’t see anything like that.


Okay, so you stated....
1. that her g-spot requires more pressure than your girth can achieve
2. you're thinking more girth might help to add more pressure to her g-spot 
3. that your length is adequate to reach her cervix but does nothing for her
4. and that you don't know what "is going on in there"

So, here we go:

1/2. The g-spot responds very well to pressure, which is the same as you are saying. But's it's unlikely any amount of girth (that most women can receive comfortably) would be adequate to apply the necessary amount of pressure because that amount of pressure ordinarily can't be achieved by penetration and stroking, as you have found out. The g-spot demands *direct* pressure, which is what you do with your fingers, but it can also be achieved with your penis, just not by the penetration and stroking you do during regular intercourse. For g-spot stimulation, you wouldn't penetrate as deeply as in intercourse because you need to aim directly at her g-spot. I describe how to do it with your penis and what may be the best position for optimum access in my response *here in this thread*. I address that in the 7th paragraph. Taylor my instructions to your wife's response and requirements as needed.

3/4. You see now that you don't need more girth to stimulate her g-spot. You said your length reaches to her cervix but that does nothing for her. What I was saying before was that she might benefit from more girth in THAT area because her A-spot is near her cervix. I submitted, as food for thought, the possibility that your lack of knowledge about what goes on in there might contribute to her lack of response. I offered the link for your edification to guide you in learning and understanding about her various erogenous zones. I kind of felt they got a little crazy with the some of the suggested methods, but they tell you pretty much accurately where her zones are located. Still, you might want to look up some different links for best understanding in how to stimulate them. But again, it was for her A-spot that I suggested more girth just might be beneficial.

I know you weren't trying or intending to say she was dead inside. I translated your statement "that doesn't do anything for her" because that's what it sounds like in an absent-minded soundbite. It was an unfair conclusion as if to say that part of her body doesn't work, when you also let us know you aren't familiar with that part of her body. See what I'm saying? So is it a matter of "that doesn't do anything for her" or is it that you don't know what is there, where it is, or how to do something for her in that area?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I would use one. They look like they could be a lot of fun but Mrs. C doesn't like toys at all.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> I would use one. They look like they could be a lot of fun but Mrs. C doesn't like toys at all.


Aren't you her boy toy?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

manwithnoname said:


> Aren't you her boy toy?


That's what she tells me.:grin2:


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Never tried one but now I'm intrigued. I'm not a length person either. Physical changes after menopause means that my cervix gets banged up pretty easily, NOT SEXY. 
I would be more interested in the girth (width) aspect.

Are our men enough? YES. But sometimes we just need a bloody good shagging with a nice big d*ck. 

My wants change regularly. Before because of physical issues with my cycle and now in menopause based on my mood and the kind of day I've had.

I am so curious that I will be bringing up the topic (albeit gently) to Mr aquarius1. He's all into sex play and new things so we will give it a try.

Thanks for this thread. I learned something new today!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

While I knew such a thing existed I never really thought about it or paid it much mind. After a bit of reading on this thread I checked Amazon. Unless I have missed something it looks like there is a specific target user as the "insertable length" for the man is quite small. Or perhaps they are made for the Chinese where likely manufactured. 

Anyone with a better source?


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> While I knew such a thing existed I never really thought about it or paid it much mind. After a bit of reading on this thread I checked Amazon. Unless I have missed something it looks like there is a specific target user as the "insertable length" for the man is quite small. Or perhaps they are made for the Chinese where likely manufactured.
> 
> Anyone with a better source?


There are different ones for different sizes. At Amazon, the Muscle **** Sheath by Oxballs is for guys 6-7 inches long.

Google “Amazon clear muscle **** sheath.”


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Casual Observer said:


> Thanks. I’m really not at all sure what you’ve been disagreeing with me on; I think we’re on the same page. I never suggested my wife was “dead inside” but that she took more pressured stimulation on her g-spot area that my native state can deliver. 5.25” in girth just doesn’t offer enough pressure, so maybe something like a sheath could do the trick. *Just between us girls, the area in mention is maybe just an inch inside and on the top side of the vaginal wall. *
> 
> Past experience has shown anything textured is an issue for her. If I were designing something in my mind, it would need a smooth raised area across the top of the penis. I looked at some of the links and didn’t see anything like that.



One of our "toys" is angled at the end, with the angled section having like a flattened a bit, ovalized, head, that reaches conveniently in and the angled oval end vibrates and very slow to fast, to hit the "right spot".

One of our favorites.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> One of our "toys" is angled at the end, with the angled section having like a flattened a bit, ovalized, head, that reaches conveniently in and the angled oval end vibrates and very slow to fast, to hit the "right spot".
> 
> One of our favorites.


Often times when toys are mentioned, I google them to see what they look like. Do you recall the name of this one? And, you highlighted his reference to his wife's G-spot, so which spot is your toy designed to stimulate the G-spot or A-spot. The G-spot I guess but I'm just curious.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

badsanta said:


> Sometimes it is helpful to reverse engineer a question and look at it from a different point of view. Imagine a woman that wanted to enhance her vagina to make it more tight so that she could overwhelm her husband in the bedroom.
> 
> https://www.realself.com/vaginal-rejuvenation
> 
> Then imagine that *as a result of that procedure that she might loose a great deal of her sexual sensitivity*. Yet she insists on doing it for you because she does not feel like her vagina is good enough. How would you feel about that @CraigBesuden ?


That happens quite often.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

CraigBesuden said:


> ...the Muscle **** Sheath by Oxballs....


The product and company names kill me.

Is the marketing division run by a group of 12 yr old boys??

Love it!


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I think oxballs primarily markets to gay men. (though if the um.. shoe fits, no reason not to wear it).





OnTheFly said:


> The product and company names kill me.
> 
> Is the marketing division run by a group of 12 yr old boys??
> 
> Love it!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

StarFires said:


> Often times when toys are mentioned, I google them to see what they look like. Do you recall the name of this one? And, you highlighted his reference to his wife's G-spot, so which spot is your toy designed to stimulate the G-spot or A-spot. The G-spot I guess but I'm just curious.


The g spot. I don't know the name unfortunately. 

😍😍


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

uhtred said:


> I think oxballs primarily markets to gay men. (though if the um.. shoe fits, no reason not to wear it).


lol, that's a rabbit hole I'm gonna avoid.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

badsanta said:


> Sometimes it is helpful to reverse engineer a question and look at it from a different point of view. Imagine a woman that wanted to enhance her vagina to make it more tight so that she could overwhelm her husband in the bedroom.
> 
> https://www.realself.com/vaginal-rejuvenation
> 
> Then imagine that *as a result of that procedure that she might loose a great deal of her sexual sensitivity*. Yet she insists on doing it for you because she does not feel like her vagina is good enough. How would you feel about that @CraigBesuden ?


You’re talking about a permanent loss of sensitivity. This is just a toy. You can finish after she’s enjoyed getting plowed by a bigg’un.


----------

